# James Horner, The New World & Influences



## anephric

First off, this isn't a thread to torch with the usual "hurr hurr hurr stealing" internet banter. You want that - look elsewhere. I'm trying to pose a serious question in a serious manner.

Horner is an accomplished composer for film and a lot of people knock on him for lifting/borrowing/stealing/etc from other composers. Shostakovich's Symphony No. 5, Prokofiev's Nevsky, etc - but I heard the New World and was amazed by the breath and quality in which he wrote it. Its very similar to material he had written for The Man Without A Face - but my skeptical nature makes me think he's simply copying someone else's idea. 

Has anyone heard The New World and been able to figure out what other composer's fingerprints are on it?


----------

